# Identical or Fraternal?



## daisybby03

How in the world to they tell if babies are identical or fraternal while in the womb?
At my last ultrasound, they didn't tell me. AT my 6 week scan they said they look fraternal but it was to early to tell. I wish she had told me something today.
I have had a few people tell me they look like they are so close together and my be identical, but these aren't doctor's telling me:)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0704.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 39


----------



## AmandaAnn

I think sometimes they can't tell for sure when they are in separate sacs. Obviously in the same sac they are identical. My doctor knew mine are fraternal because they could tell I ovulated from both ovaries (and was on Clomid). I've heard of situations, though, where they have to test them after birth to find out for sure.


----------



## knitbit

The doc told me that if the embryo splits before the fourth day, they will form two sacks and two placentas. If they are the same sex, you can't be sure they are fraternal unless they do a genetic test when they are born or they look very different. The only way to know they are fraternal in the womb is if they are boy-girl.


----------



## KELLYBD

My twins are fraternal, they have seperate sacs and placentas. Apparently identicles can be in seperate sacs too but will share one placenta or both just in the one sac. 

Congratulations! :) xx


----------



## chetnaz

I was told my boys were identical in m first scan I had (at 12 weks) as they were in one big sac, with a very thin membrane seperating them (so thin you could hardly see it) and were sharing a placenta. But as a previous poster mentioned, if an embryo splits really early, then identical twins can also have seperate sacs and placentas, so the only way you can tell 100% is through a dna test.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi - it is impossible to be absolutely certain of fraternals in the womb, but there are tell tale signs that make it more likely. Frats have a thicker membrane dividing them, and have seperate sacs/placentas. Because identicals can have these features too (albeit less often) you cannot be 100% certain until they're born - unless of course they are boy/girl as knitbit said. Mine were assumed frats all the way through, and that was confirmed at birth because they were so completely different to look at ;) xxx


----------



## angelpants

I was told last week that my twins are fraternal because of the Y shaped membrane that separates them.
Plus it's fraternal twins that run in my family (although sonographer didn't know that)
x


----------



## Wind

Are clomid twins usually fraternal??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wind, I would think so..as clomid often causes more than 1 egg to be released..hence being fraternal. xx


----------



## daisybby03

I wouldn't know, never been on clomid


----------



## BeckyD

in pregnancy they will treat you differently if your twins share an outer sac or chorion. Only identical twins can share a chorion. 
There is a chance of identical twins having seperate placentas and chorions but these are the lower risk twins and can be managed in the same way as fraternals.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Treat you differently how? Just curious what that means.. Probably higher risk, I'd assume.


----------



## knitbit

Yep, if they share anything there is a higher risk that one twin may get more nutrients than the other. The more they share, the closer they watch. They watch size delta between twins no matter what. 

I was told that they would start watching me closely around 28 weeks when they do an ultrasound. At 32 weeks they want to start 2x a week NSTs. Mine are most likely fraternal.


----------



## vineyard

Wind said:


> Are clomid twins usually fraternal??

Yes, because twins are usually caused by hyperovulation.......thereby more than one egg being fertilized. 

Mine were IVF so it was a fair assumption that mine were fraternal as well. Confirmed at birth because they look totally different!


----------



## megamummy

Ours are going to be a surprise to see if they are identical or not. The doctor told me that the egg splits really early on then has seperate sacs, and placentas. Some surprises are worth waiting for. Having a 4d scan next week so might be able to see how alike they are x


----------



## desertkids4

I am expecting and its been confirmed that I am carrying identicle twins!!! The membrane is paper thin and I have been seeing the head of Maternal-Fetal medicine! I have bi-weekly US, to check the size and fluids!


----------



## spellfairy

I have no membranes they say at ten weeks? This is very dangerous? What my chances of keeping them both.


----------



## daisybby03

spellfairy, I wish I knew what to tell you. I have no idea


----------



## Alexapoo

I was told that if they have their own sacs and placentas then most likely they are fraternal. However, they said it's RARE, but still possible to be identical if the fertilized egg split super early and then they would still have separate sacs, placentas, etc but be identical. No way to know for sure without genetic testing if they look a lot alike!


----------



## mamato2more

Clomid causes fraternals, because you double ovulate..Any update? They should be able to tell now..


----------



## daisybby03

well, my babies each have their own placentas and own sacks...so my little wee ones are fraternal:)


----------



## Alexapoo

It's still not 100% with their owns sacs and placentas, just most likely! Mine all have separate sacs and placentas too, but wow do two of their profiles in the ultrasounds look exactly alike! Baby A looks different and B and C look exactly alike.

She nor we will never know unless we do genetic testing to be 100% sure unless they are different sexes and even then, now they say there's a 3rd type of "hybrid" twin:

https://multiples.about.com/cs/funfacts/a/twinzygosity.htm


----------



## daisybby03

oh wow! Looks like your right, gotta just wait it out and get genetic testing!


----------

